# The Official h.W.o Members thread



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

It's only right. For all of us newcomers we obviously will have to leave the Hogans/hall/Nashs to the guys who were here before us. The nWo roster was so huge though that it's easy to pick somebody you like. Nominate people and pick your person so I can update the list..we will plot our dominance of BBF here among other things..

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Wo...l_wrestling)#List_of_incarnations_and_members

*HEAT WORLD ORDER*

*DQ for 3 - "Hollywood" Hulk Hogan*









*Super Friends - Kevin Nash*









*Wade2Bease - Scott Hall*









*B-Easy - Sting*









*Adam - Macho Man*









*FX - Eric Bischoff*









*Heated - Konnan*









*Smithian - The Giant*









*Shaoxia - Bret Hart*









*thaKEAF - Scott Steiner*









*Dre - Shawn Michaels*









*Knicks4life - Syxx-Pac*


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

X-pac (don't show One night in Chyna) i'll be in the Knickx in a year or two.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I am definitely The Big Show.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I'll adopt Konnan.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm Bret Hart, duh!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Sting.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

I'm gonna go with Big Poppa Pump.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Can we pick Hogan, Hall or Nash? If so, since I am a Heat mod, I'll pick Scott Hall


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Damn, Paul Wight used to be in shape O_O


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Yeah I wanted to save the bigger stars for the guys who have been here.

BTW W2B are you changing your name? :laugh:


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Wade2Bease said:


> Can we pick Hogan, Hall or Nash? If so, since I am a Heat mod, I'll pick Scott Hall


I definitely think the Mods and most active members should get the most prestigious NWO members


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

First victim


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Don't you forget about me!! And I'm not quoting the Simple Minds.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

thaKEAF said:


> Yeah I wanted to save the bigger stars for the guys who have been here.
> 
> BTW W2B are you changing your name? :laugh:


whoever has been in my username has been traded: Wade2Odom, Wade2Shaq, Wade2Matrix, and now Wade2Bease. 

So I might wait to see who our 12th man is 1st


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Nash


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Heated said:


> First victim


:laugh:


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

If the mods have top pick, then give me Nash. I would take Hogan, but I think the infamous DQ needs that one.

EDIT: Damn you, Super Friends!


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

23AJ said:


> Don't you forget about me!! And I'm not quoting the Simple Minds.


Pick someone from the list.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

^ Jake already got him :laugh:

Super Friends..what was your username before this?


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Already called him.

Take Billy Kidman.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)




----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

thaKEAF said:


> ^ Jake already got him :laugh:
> 
> Super Friends..what was your username before this?


HEATLUNATIC


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)




----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I don't want to get stuck with somebody like Luger I'll go with Shawn Michaels.

Edit: Boo, Dre beat me to it. I'll take Macho Man.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Dre™ said:


>


Damn I forgot all about him. 

Do we all agree that DQ for 3 should be the Hulkster?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Ordinarily I'd say too late...but since you called this whole thing like 3 years ago I'll give you Shawn Adam. 

Damnit I need to find somebody to be :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

thaKEAF said:


> Do we all agree that DQ for 3 should be the Hulkster?


:yes:


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

How long before the Bulls, Knicks and Cavs forum merge and make the BBF Wolfpack?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Dre™ said:


> Ordinarily I'd say too late...but since you called this whole thing like 3 years ago I'll give you Shawn Adam.
> 
> Damnit I need to find somebody to be :laugh:


Nah it's cool. I forgot about Macho before I made that pick. Both are awesome


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Bet. Cause I definitely didn't wanna be Dennis Rodman lol


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

B-Easy said:


> How long before the Bulls, Knicks and Cavs forum merge and make the BBF Wolfpack?


Naw BBF DX :laugh:


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

B-Easy said:


> How long before the Bulls, Knicks and Cavs forum merge and make the BBF Wolfpack?


They'll eventually just give in and become members of the hWo like the real Wolfpac did..after they see how much their teams stink it up in comparison.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

When did 23AJ get drafted?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

He's the one who swerved the most. If it wasn't for DQ he should be Hogan....


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

I think his swerve in the LeBron thread was so epic that he didn't even have to get drafted.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I agree...


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

thaKEAF said:


> They'll eventually just give in and become members of the hWo like the real Wolfpac did..after they see how much their teams stink it up in comparison.


We should go recruit :yes:


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Nah these jabronis have shown nothing but disrespect since Thursday. The only way for them to get down with the crew is to witness the destruction of the 10-11 season and admit that they were wrong. 4 lifeeeeee


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Damn I wanted to go giving out some sweet "back of head" music to Bulls fans while they weren't looking for trading half their roster for Carlos Boozer.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We'll leave Rodman for MB30 since its 6Am in Australia and he aint here. I'm sure he'll be happy about that


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)




----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

haven't really figured out how to upload pics without having to attach them first

anyway, let's create more hWo pics


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

:whoknows: Bored


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Where's the love Keaf?


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

MB30 said:


> Where's the love Keaf?


it's all love (nh) pick your person :teacher:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Mr Perfect...Booker T...Rick Rude...Buff Bagwell...even Ric Flair had a run in the WWE

Plenty of good choices left.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Who's gonna be Vincent?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

The Laker fanbase...we need a lot of security.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Is Sting taken? :laugh:


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

yep jake got him..check the first post to see whos taken so far


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Stupid timezones.

Who'se left? I dno wrestling much but i want in :laugh:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

You should be Rick Rude. Swag personified :yes:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

So uh, I want to rival this group.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

You mean with a (ready for the)L.W.O.?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I think I want something more like the WWF during the Invasion so I can Stone Cold!


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Hmm...by Stone Cold do you mean switch to the other side?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Basel said:


> So uh, I want to rival this group.


Too ****ing bad. I already made the reverse bandwagon.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

There's room for all the haters.

R-Stars Reverse bandwagon:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Buff Bagwell! haha


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

don't forget about Mr. Perfect Curt Henning







that's a good pick up if you ask me.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Interesting HWO vs LWO. =D


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Eternal said:


> Get something new, Lakers already have this. =P


LwO fears *HwO.*

Check the AV. Mess with us.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Kobe as Goldberg...LMFAO


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Strikes first!


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I like how Eternal switched his OP up :laugh:


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

h... h... hWo... 4life


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice one, Shaox.

Is Savage taken? I'm he if not

EDIT: Nevermind, I guess I can be X-Pac since he's one of the few remainders I can remember. I stopped watching wrestling pretty early.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

Y'all forgot about the Chief damn!


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

X-Pac already taken..there's still lots to pick from though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cuban tried to steal our enforcer, smh...


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Cuban has to be extra aggy now. The finals..the big three..then his last ditch effort to hurt the Heat ends up not working.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade2Bease said:


> Cuban tried to steal our enforcer, smh...


:laugh: tagged and bagged.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This **** is funny. :laugh:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

R-Star said:


> I'm camping with the wife and its almost time to watch some Mad Men or X-Files on the ipad. If I remember tomorrow or when I get home I will work on something maybe. I already got spray painted. Spray painting back isn't the answer. The answer is at the bottom of my next drink, or the one after. I need to buy a plane ticket and pop out from the bushes and tazer Dre when he least expects it. I need to spray paint Dre's bosses car saying "I ****ing quit!".
> 
> I'm Brett Hart. I'm the Reverse Bandwagon. I am R-Star. I will figure something out.


I think we nip this Reverse Bandwagon in the bud. If he's on the offensive, I got there 2 minutes before him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:rotf:


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Bosh has even embraced his role as a possible villain this season as the Heat have been compared to the n.W.o. with James, Wade and Bosh playing the role of Hulk Hogan, Scott Hall and Kevin Nash.
> 
> "I used to watch wrestling every day," he said. "That's cool. I actually like the n.W.o. comparisons. I used to want to be them guys. I think it's great."


link


----------

